# Grand Prix: The Killer Years ~ BBC



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00z8v18/Grand_Prix_The_Killer_Years/

If anyone missed it :thumb:

drew


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

It is well worth a watch. Amazing to see how little thought was given to safety then, not just for the drivers, but for spectators, pit crews etc. So much of what was wrong seems so utterly basic and obvious now, but back then it was a struggle to get even basic and competent medical cover it seems, never mind anything else. It was Jackie Stewart and a few others who finally got the ball rolling to make safety an important consideration, a move that incredibly, made him not all that popular, not just among track owners and race organisers, but his fellow drivers as well.

As said, a real eye opener and well worth a watch while it's available.


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

It's a great film. The David Purley / Roger Williamson incident is still very difficult to watch.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the post, drew. Missed it originally but I see its repeated tomorrow 9pm BBC4:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Jimmy The Saint said:


> It's a great film. The David Purley / Roger Williamson incident is still very difficult to watch.


had me in tears tbh, and disbelief (sp) at the so-called marshals standing there doing nothing :wall:


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

buckas said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00z8v18/Grand_Prix_The_Killer_Years/
> 
> If anyone missed it :thumb:
> 
> drew


Thanks. Set it to record.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Jimmy The Saint said:


> It's a great film. The David Purley / Roger Williamson incident is still very difficult to watch.


That was the first time I've ever watched that and I've got to be honest and say I found it very disturbing, I can't get over how they just used to keep racing even when they were passing people who had obviously been killed.

Amazing program though what a debt the sport owes to Jackie Stewart and those like him !


----------



## kasman (Sep 10, 2009)

watched this a while back, amazing program and insight to how things used to be. 
without doubt a debt is owed to the likes of Sir Jackie Stewart and his colleagues who were persistent in making the safety changes.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks again to the OP for putting this thread up. Even the wife said it was worth watching - it could never be described as enjoyable to watch though. I don't understand how these guys kept at it with a 2 in 3 chance they'd be killed. That's not exactly the best odds. 

Might take another trip down to the Jim Clark museum.


----------



## woody23 (Jul 25, 2006)

Really does put a lump in your throat at the end. If only today's drivers fully understood what these guys went through and had to deal with. As already said, I didn't realise Jackie Stewart had done so much for the sport.


----------



## waz 1176 (Aug 30, 2010)

I work on racing cars from this era and driven them
With all the body work made from mag 
And sitting between 100ltr of fuel with no bag tank
No roll over bar 
Makes ya think i hope I've done my job right
If you like these cars you have to go to goodwood


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Thanks for posting. I always seem to miss good programs like this.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

woody23 said:


> Really does put a lump in your throat at the end. If only today's drivers fully understood what these guys went through and had to deal with. As already said, I didn't realise Jackie Stewart had done so much for the sport.


I think most of todays drivers know what went on back then. It's always nice to see todays young guys acting like schoolkids when they meet the older guys.


----------

